# Aurora AFX race set



## athern83 (Feb 11, 2009)

My 7 year old son pulled my old Aurora AFX "Monza Spider" race set out of the junk today when I tried to through it away. We layed it out but all the tracks are broken. I noticed a site that carries repair clips. Does anyone have any sites I can go to in an attempt to restore this track? What about the "Monza Curve"? There are 5 peices and I am not sure if I have them all. That was the one section of the track that didn't fit. Any help anyone can give us would be a great help.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Try one of these shops for the track clips:

http://www.slotcarcentral.com
http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is a possibility the monza curve is older Aurora lock and joiner track. Are there holes at each corner of the track and a center hole?? If so, they won't work with the AFX track unless you have adapters.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Every piece?*

If every piece in the set is broken it will be rough to clip it all together with track clips.

This set is desirable today assuming it is in reasonable shape...i.e. box, paperwork, controllers, cars.

Your best bet is to look for lots of AFX track on Ebay and replace the pieces as you see fit.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rl-slots (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the set complete with instructions, controllers, cardboard inserts ect.... I have several cars except I do not know which cars go with the set.

Blue


----------

